# IM Addys



## hens48 (May 6, 2009)

***LETS MAKE THIS CLEAR, YOU DO NOT HAVE TO PUT ONE UP ITS YOUR CHOICE***

OK With that reminder out of the way, here is the Idea: If you have MSN or Skype or Facebook then put your address on this thread. If you don't want too then don't but I thought it would be cool to have a proper chat as NO-ONE ever seems to use the bug shed.

Here is mine : MSN- [email protected]

Henry

PS. Please be aware this is not my email address so spammers get lost!


----------



## Dinora (May 6, 2009)

[email protected]

I do have a Yahoo Messenger: dinoramastro but I'm not often online anymore


----------



## hens48 (May 6, 2009)

OKay I added you just then btw Dinora and Johney arrived today .


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2009)

Wrong forum!


----------



## hens48 (May 6, 2009)

Oops sorry :huh:


----------



## Emile.Wilson (May 6, 2009)

[email protected] i use YIM!


----------



## mantidian (May 8, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## The_Asa (May 9, 2009)

No AIM?


----------



## Jose93 (May 31, 2009)

-Asa said:


> No AIM?


 yea i got aim huguitojose93 my msn is [email protected] and my yahoo is huguitojose93 same as aim


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 2, 2009)

SEE PROFILE  haha all there


----------



## Joe (Jun 9, 2009)

i gots MSN messenger, its [email protected] if u wanna add me


----------

